# Frage zum Eisbaer



## Boby (10. August 2017)

Hi,

heute den Eisbaer 360 bekommen. Nach dem einbauen ist mir dann aufgefallen das der eine Schlauch bei der Schnellkupplung sehr eingeknickt ist. Wollte mal fragen ob das ganze was ausmacht. 

So extrem wie das ganze ist kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben das das ganze so  zerknickt innerhalb der 10 Minuten in der er eingebaut war. Und so eine enge kurve war da auch nicht drin.  Der Lüfter war beim machen der Fotos nicht gerade hilfreich aber denke mal da kann man genug erkennen. 

Beim ersten Bild hab ich nur den Knickschutz kurz weggezogen um den Knick besser zu sehen und der Schlauch is sofort so eingenickt. 

Beim 2ten Bild erkennt man leider nicht soviel aber der Schlauch ist da trotz des Schutzes noch genickt. 

Und beim 3ten Bild sieht man eine richtige Delle drin. Krieg die auch nicht mehr wirklich raus. 

Alle anderen Schläche sind schön gleichmässig selbst an den Enden.  Kann mir da eigentlich nur vorstellen das der Schlauch schon geknickt in der Schachtel gelegen ist aber hab da nicht wirklich drauf geachtet beim auspacken. Temps sind auch nicht wirklich niedrig. Nach 4 Min Prime 78 Grad und im idle 26 Grad. (6700k  @4,4ghz 1,296v). Aber das will ich jetzt erstmal nicht darauf schieben, installation war nervig kann sein das da was nicht ganz richtig gelaufen ist. 

Bin am überlegen das ganze umzutauschen. Aber wollte erstmal nachfragen da ich selber nicht viel Ahnung davon habe.


----------



## Ryle (10. August 2017)

Das auf Bild 1 geht gar nicht und auch ansonsten sieht das eher ungesund aus. Würde ich so nicht im Betrieb lassen wollen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. August 2017)

Ich denke nicht das dieser Schlauch so für Probleme sorgt, aber wenn du mit dem gefühl eines solchen Knickes nicht leben kannst schreib den Support an oder mach Widerruf.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2017)

Also, ich würde den umtauschen. wäre mir zu riskant auf Dauer.


----------



## Boby (16. August 2017)

Sorry das ich so lange nicht geantwortet hab, nerviges Wochenende. 

Hatte mir am Wochenende noch einen bestellt der andere geht zuruck. 
Und schon wieder ein neues Problem... Der neue ist schon in der Verpackung 
ausgelaufen. Kann an der Schnellkupplung liegen die konnte ich noch etwas festziehen.
Aber denke ich werde den auch zurück schicken. Ist mir dann doch zu riskant.

Edit: Grade eben gesehen das bei der Schnellkupplung einer der O-Ringe nicht dicht ist.


----------

